# Running Averi



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well She's not a Pure Lab but she does great on Doves


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

She doesn't need a pedigree to hunt...

Looks like a great dog.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with you. Pedigree's are nice but sometimes you find the best dog is a mutt. Averi was rescued when I still lived in Ohio, now she's out here in Greeley,Colorado chasing down Doves, and pigeons. I run a high pedigree for breeding, and shows but as far as I'm concerned a mutt can have the same drive that a Grand national Retriever Champion has. it just depends on the owner and how much time you are willing to give up to work with them


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

I must admit, I'd never heard of your fair city before. Now I know, its good size and never would have made it onto Hee-Haw. Pop. 96K!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Best rabbit dog I ever hunted over was a Beagle/Terrier mix. His nose never went to the ground and while other dogs were sorting out the trail, he was already running. Also hunted with a three leg Collie that was a slow, quiet, close (15 to 20 yards) pheasant hunter that got the job done as long as the hunter(s) moved slowly.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

A beagle was the Best of Show winner at the Westminster Kennel Club days ago. They are thee best rabbit dogs!


----------

